# Free oysters!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

:beer:Free oysters, forum member discount drinks tonight!! Gilligans on Pensacola Beach!


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm going for the first time. what time does oysters start?


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Franklin hunting club said:


> I'm going for the first time. what time does oysters start?


I believe it starts at 3:30 but we all get there between 5 and 7. Make sure you introduce yourself and let the bar tender know your a forum member!


----------



## ohana (Oct 18, 2007)

Come on out guys. No rain, just a nice breeze.

Jimmy.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Great to meet everyone! Gin and I will be back next Wednesday!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

OP-FOR said:


> Great to meet everyone! Gin and I will be back next Wednesday!


It was great meeting you both! Gin is a doll! See ya next week. :thumbup:


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Fella's and felle's me and the wife are thinking about going the Wednesday the 8TH before school starts (thats a week before the kids.....she's a teacher). Lets get a group together to go as an end of the summer bash.....

Any thoughts?


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

......Well that may not work for us after all....:whistling:


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

The 8th is a no go for gin and I. But tonight 8-1-12 will work. I am in dire needed of a drink.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Gotta a family reunion occurring on P-beach, so we are going to eat them up tonight!!!!*


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Missing a few*

Gin and I always have a good time. Our problem is we end up staying too late. But oh well. It is just something we will have to get use to. :thumbsup: Once again, always glad to see everyone. It is always a good time to chat a drink a few.


----------

